# Car Rental Discount Codes



## Icc5 (Feb 19, 2006)

We are going to the Orlando area towards the end of June and have been trying to find discount codes to enter for car rentals.  Does anyone have a suggestion of where to find some of the codes? We used to get them in the RCI Directery but haven't had a new directery in a few years.  Any ideas?
Not sure if this should be here or in the travel section but since Florida is our destination I figured here was good.
Thanks,
Bart


----------



## ripleysmom (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.mousesavers.com/rentalcar.html has discount codes.

You could check pricing through here http://www.carrental.com/

And people have been getting some good deals here http://www.vacationoutlet.com/car/default.asp

If you are a Costco, BJs or Sam's Club member you can check pricing on their websites.


Alamo seems to have great deals on mid-size SUVs this year.  I was able to book an Equinox for 10 days for $150 (including taxes & fees) using Costco codes and a coupon (I am a member).


----------



## happybaby (Feb 19, 2006)

*car rental*

I have a Standard SUV thru Alamo for May using their 15.00 coupon for 234.00  Sat to Sun. 8 days and some hrs...

So far this is the best rate I found.  By prepaying, I can get it at 211.00.  I can prepay 24hrs prior to reservation date and time.  If no other deals come up, I will prepay.

Also, have 234 with Dollar for a full size car, but their rates have gone up.

The standard SUV at MCO  Alamo  is cheaper then the cars.


----------



## chap7 (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.rentalcodes.com


----------



## Detailor (Feb 19, 2006)

Also check the car rental company websites.  Most have specials, deals or promotion links that show various discounts.  Trying some sites without a coupon can return good rates too.

Southwest Airlines has a great coupon (code WN115) that produces good rates through Dollar for compact, midsize and minivan vehicles that runs through June 28th.

Dick Taylor


----------



## jbwinchester (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www.rci.com/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_TCCarRental


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 20, 2006)

*I check with Orbitz every day.*

I think the best rates come up about six weeks from the date we are traveling.  I check every day because I see the best deals, then I go to the sites and put in my Sam's or Costco rental codes and get a better deal.  Orbitz is just a way to compare deals quickly.  sidestep.com is another way to check car rental deals.  I never pay more than $120 with tax for a week-long, mid-size car rental in Orlando.  My last rental last month was $94 at Enterprise for a Honda Civic, with all taxes.  That is a great deal and Enterprise is a great company.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2006)

Bart,

Also check out http://www.traveldepot.net/car/
for Car Rental Discount Codes.


Richard


----------

